# What do you feed your dubias



## The Wolven (Jan 11, 2022)

So I mainly feed dubias to my mantises (currently they are nymphs and I've only got 3). It's a bit of a hassle but it's the only feeder insect I can purchase currently without making a culture. What do you gut load your dubias with? Currently I've just been using a sprinkle Roach Bites and misting their container every now and then. I'd like to be able to feed them everything needed though to help my little ones grows.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 11, 2022)

roaches eat anything, feed them all your food scraps and they should be fine.


----------



## The Wolven (Jan 12, 2022)

hibiscusmile said:


> roaches eat anything, feed them all your food scraps and they should be fine.


It's not so much the fact that they'll eat anything. I want to be able to give them the best food I can so my mantises get their nutrients as well.


----------



## agent A (Jan 15, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> It's not so much the fact that they'll eat anything. I want to be able to give them the best food I can so my mantises get their nutrients as well.


my roaches get a rotation of produce

favorites include citrus, apple, cucumber, various melons, pears, peppers, and carrots

leafy greens are sometimes accepted. I don't recommend using onion, garlic, avocado, or potato. Potato isn't bad like the first 3 per se, but dubias don't like it much and then it rots and stinks up the place (I can't smell but my roommates can!). Lobster roaches will eat potato, but only if nothing else is available

I also feed them fish flakes for vitamins and protein, but dubias are not as protein-driven as other feeder species, and so I don't toss the flakes in all that often, usually every 2 weeks instead of every 5-7 days


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 16, 2022)

mantisloverguy6000 said:


> my roaches get a rotation of produce
> 
> favorites include citrus, apple, cucumber, various melons, pears, peppers, and carrots
> 
> ...


What would you do with Blatta lateralis?  Pretty much the same thing?


----------



## agent A (Jan 16, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> What would you do with Blatta lateralis?  Pretty much the same thing?


yes


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 15, 2022)

My dubias got grains, fish food and salads , Same stuff like my grasshoppers get.


----------

